# 00 Altima not charging battery



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I bought a 00 Altima about a week ago. when I was bringing it back from were I bought the car, it just turned off. I realized the battery was dead so I had to get it a new one. next day it did the same thing so I went for what I tought it was the Alternator. I removed it and had it check at the autoparts and they told me it was good, but just to be sure I bought a used one and installed it. The same day that I replaced it, it did the same thing. It doens't seem to be charging the battery. So I have no clue of what it can be. I have already owned other Altima's from older models but this is my first 00 altima. So I got no clue of what it can be.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

replace both...More than likely the Altenator went out and the car ran on the battery alone and burnt up a cell or two!


----------



## 1ATony (May 13, 2009)

Did you clean up the terminals with a wire brush before connecting it to the new battery?

I'd also try a new alternator and not a used or rebuilt one.We carry new ones with no core charge and free shipping.Here's a link to them on our site.

Nissan Altima Alternator


----------

